# Employment visa/Work permit in process



## Tameer (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got a job in the freezone in DMCC, they applied for my visa and was asked to do a security which was done in 2weeks and approved after that they filed for the visa on the 4th of June 2012, it will be a month in 2 days and still it has not been issued, my PRO was just told its been approved and undergoing some background checks, do you know how long this process on average takes??

Thanks guys for you replies...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tameer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a job in the freezone in DMCC, they applied for my visa and was asked to do a security which was done in 2weeks and approved after that they filed for the visa on the 4th of June 2012, it will be a month in 2 days and still it has not been issued, my PRO was just told its been approved and undergoing some background checks, do you know how long this process on average takes??
> 
> Thanks guys for you replies...



You asked this before - the answer was ...and still is... whenever they feel like it. The word that is used is "enshallah". Harass your PROF and hiring manager - that's the best you can do. Unless you have some serious connections within the UAE govt (you wouldnt be asking this question then), you will just have to wait it out.

-md000/Mike


----------

